# looking for michigan sub contractors



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

know its kind of early but i am looking for some possable sub contractors for this winter. will have work in the wyoming to hudsonville areas. need to have own equipment. if anyone is interested let me know. 

josh


----------



## jeffrey lee (Aug 28, 2005)

*how much are you paying*



JTS Landscaping & Lawn Service said:


> know its kind of early but i am looking for some possable sub contractors for this winter. will have work in the wyoming to hudsonville areas. need to have own equipment. if anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> josh[/QUOte


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

I maybe interested how much are you paying


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

What kind of hourly rate are you talking about???


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

would be $45hr


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I might be interested in the Wyoming area, If you get in a pinch. Call me @ 989-621-7079
Ask for John


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

hey john ill keep you in mind have a few places that way im going to be calling so ill let you know

josh


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

hey john what all do you have for equipment.


----------



## PlowBossSR (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Josh. Zach here with Plow Boss Snow Removal. Wondering what you have available in the Wyoming are. I am based in Kentwood and am looking for residentials. Feel free to give me a call (616-723-5886) to discuss opportunities!



JTS Landscaping & Lawn Service said:


> know its kind of early but i am looking for some possable sub contractors for this winter. will have work in the wyoming to hudsonville areas. need to have own equipment. if anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> josh


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry . Lost track of the thread.


----------

